# Don florian pipes on eBay



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Did a few searches and came up with nothing, does anyone have any experience or info on them?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I found this on Pipedia.

Don Florian - Pipedia

I don't have any personal experience with his pipes, though.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

those are gorgeous! What are they going for on the bay?


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

I was gifted with one of these pipes recently and it is a beauty. I'm breaking it in slowly as it is a huge piece of briar and the bowl is very deep; almost 2 1/2 inches. The craftsmanship is very high quality with detail given to shape, finish and draw.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

I got this pipe from ebay, cost was around $90. Pipe is kinda heavy around 132 gm, but I really liked it. Hope I don't regret buying it


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I bid really low on one. Kind of hope I don't win it. Really don't need another pipe right now but the PAD demons speak to me sometimes. Should spend the money on MORE BACCY!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

PAD!!!

Beautiful pipes!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought one around a month ago and it was a beauty. I got it for less than $30 shipped, and it was worth every penny as it smoked well. The only draw back I had was that it would not clear a pipe cleaner, and the stem was a 9mm filter stem with a removable insert. I didn't care for those characteristics as I don't use a filter, so I ultimately got rid of it. Overall though I think they are a great pipe, and well underpriced.


----------

